

The stupidest thing to do is to build mobile version of a website - kot-behemoth
http://www.artlebedev.com/mandership/177/

======
jones1618
Your post seems like troll-bait but I'll bite...

As a broad general statement, that's wrong. Let's say that your website is a
combination of content (mostly static text and graphics) and web "apps"
(forms, dashboards, interactive tools, etc). In most cases, your content can
be device-neutral or (even better) mobile-first design. No separate mobile
version needed.

However, it is likely your "apps" will suck when squeezed down to mobile size.
The layout will be terrible and the interactions may be so broken as to be
unusable. They'll work about as well as a king-sized bed and full-sized
bathtub in a pleasure boat.

Better advice would be: Use bootstrap or some mobile-ready layout for your
site's content and review your web apps on a case-by-case basis. Then, you
very well might want to pay the fine young gentlemen or ladies who know mobile
user-experience to rebuild some of those.

------
gremlinsinc
Are you retarded or something? It does NOT cost extra to build a mobile
version ESPECIALLY if you use a framework like Twitter bootstrap from the get
go.

Responsive is built in--and you don't need 2 versions just one version that
scales both ways. You are correct it is stupid building two versions - but you
can build 1 version that ACTS as two different layouts.

